# Shower head and hose



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I need a new shower head and hose. Would these be available from a normal DIY centre or Caravan shop, or would I need to go to a CI dealer?? I have no idea of the make of the shower and there are loads on't tinterwebby of all sizes colours etc.

It is chrome and the diameter is very small, about 10mm internal.

As always, advice appreciated.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've had two, both bought off-the-peg, one from a DiY shop and the current one, a trigger head shower, from CAK Tanks ( cost about £7 from memory- 3 years ago.)

I can recommend both CAK Tanks and the trigger head type shower- much more economical than the normal one. Not sure if it is suitable if your shower head doubles as a sink tap however.

I'd suggest you take the current shower hose and head into your local B&Q or Homebase and check. The CAK one is popular on MHF so guess it fits most MHs.

G


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Grizzly, ordered from CAK


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Standard half inch tap connection, BnQ, Wickes etc.
Just had to renew ours.

Dave p


----------

